# Leesville lake advice



## joshgreer5 (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm new to fishing at leesville lake I have been there musky fishing a few times i have got a 37"musky and a 5lb largemouth and some dinky crappie with a lot of trips being a bust any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## joshgreer5 (Dec 28, 2014)

Thats amazing 111 views on a private sight and not one comment just to clarify I dont wanna know what your lunch is or what song you sing while you fish I'm just looking for general tips to make my trips to leesville lake a little better than a 2hr drive to catch baby crappies


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

There are some decent crappie caught there from time to time, but most are dinks. I wouldn't make a drive to crappie fish there. I fish there a lot pm me if any other questions.


----------



## kx36594 (Feb 6, 2010)

PM sent to you.


----------



## joshgreer5 (Dec 28, 2014)

Thanks Marshall and kx36594


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Josh ..... a thread getting a lot of views while receiving few posts doesn't necessarily mean that people are afraid of, or are unwilling to share info. A person now has to be a member to view threads, but that wasn't the case until this past summer I believe? "Guests" were allowed to view threads, but could not post to them. To my knowledge, you have always had to be a member, in order to post to a thread. 

I tried viewing threads as a guest before I typed this response to your thread, and was unable to view any threads. I can only speculate, that prior to requiring membership in order to view a thread, that there was at one time, some sort of way as registering as a guest. And if so, that those guests are still allowed to view threads under some sort of grandfather clause. I say this because based on the Currently Active Users box at the bottom of each forums thread listing page, guests are evidently still allowed to view threads. The Current Active Users being shown at the time of this writing are 4. One member (me) and 3 guests. So maybe guests are still allowed to view threads? I'm sure there are those that have been a member of this site longer than I, or a site moderator that can confirm or dispel my hypothesis. 

Regardless of that .... some members, and in the case of this thread, myself included, will read pretty much any thread, whether they have something to contribute to it or not, because we're bored, or because we just want to see what kind of question is being asked. Let's not forget that in order to view the full contents of a thread, one must first click on the link to that thread. If the person can't answer the question or has nothing to contribute to the thread, they're most likely not going to post anything. 

I myself have fished Leesville in the past, but I haven't fished it that much, and it was so long ago that I wouldn't feel comfortable contributing anything other than general baits and techniques that an angler would use to fish weeds. Your original post was quite vague. And in your second post, other than tossing out a couple of semi clever disclaimers about not wanting anyone's specific spots, you didn't make any reference to specific techniques you were using, or specific areas of the lake you were fishing. 

Instead of intimating that members are seemingly unwilling to share information.... maybe you could try adding a little more detail when it comes to your questions. Put what you've been doing and where on the lake you've been fishing in your posts. If you had, perhaps the members willing to post information, could have expounded on what you were doing, or offered alternative techniques, or areas of the lake for you to try. I mean you have to admit, all you said in your original post is that you recently started fishing Leesville and that you've pretty much caught diddly squat. Not a whole lot for people to go on.

Lastly ..... don't expect that everyone is willing to share even the techniques they use at specific lakes, let alone any information about areas of the lake to fish. As I'm sure you know, Ohio lakes get pounded. You can't really expect people to openly share information on a public web site. There are those that will, but as evidenced by kx36594's response, there are also those that will only do so in a private message. I can't say I blame them. 

How many times have you been out on a lake and start catching fish, only to have another person in a boat or on the shore, come over and start fishing right beside you? My guess is at least once, and most likely, more than once. This website is no different. There are those that want the easy way out. 

Don't be one of those .... put some work and thought into your questions, and I'm sure you'll start getting the type of responses you're hoping for. I hope you take this post in the way it was intended. I'm merely trying to help.

BTW ..... when I catch a big bass I sing the chart topping hit, "I Think I Love You" performed by the Partridge Family. As far as what I had for lunch? I'm old and can't remember.


----------



## joshgreer5 (Dec 28, 2014)

Its now up to 250 views that tells me there's a lot of people looking for advice but only two willing to share any and one person who thinks I'm not asking a detailed enough questions (thanks for responding) bust just as you said i spent roughly 72-96 hrs casting every bait I can get my hands on and trolling a few I can't remember which ways I I twitched my bait or how fast I retrieved it
the advice im looking for is time of the year around trees or weeds simply shallow or deep all I needed is something to try 
my buddy I fish with has been beside me every time I've went there's double the baits and cast and ideas on where to try and how to try presenting the baits so we are clearly missing a big peice of the picture Its hard to get a pattern when the fist half hour of the first trip is the only musky youve seen 
i can iron out all the small details myself I feel im missing something on the big scale 
Again thanks to those who reply


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

No .... one person thinks you aren't providing enough information as to what you've been trying, and you still haven't. While I don't understand why you're so concerned with the number of people that have viewed your thread without posting a reply ...if you're still interested in my opinion I'd be glad to share some generalities about fishing this time of year.

Fish are cold blooded. Therefore with water temperatures at what they are now, their metabolism is quite a bit slower than it is in warmer water months. Since their metabolisms are slower, they don't react as quickly to a bait, so you generally, but not always, have to fish slower. Suspending jerk baits or crankbaits fished with long pauses. Baits that fall slowly, or heavier baits that may not fall slowly, but are easier to fish slowly are going to be more consistent fish catchers than a faster moving bait. Once again, not always. 

They'll also school more tightly in colder water, so they're going to be harder to find. Bait fish are more than likely going to be the most prevalent food source, so I'd concentrate on trying to locate them. Predators won't be far from their food source, especially this time of year. 

Shallow or deep depends a lot on the weather. There are times you can find fish shallow even in what could be considered crappy weather this time of year, but it's not usually the norm. If there are a couple of days of sunny weather fish may and will come shallow. Other than in circumstances like that, I'd be fishing deeper water. Deeper water is warmer than shallow water this time of year, and also more stable temperature wise. 

From my fishing Leesville in the past, I remember it has fairly steep banks, with pretty deep water along them. A lot of the trees that were in the water had deep water at the ends of them. I would try those deep tree ends, as well as any deep weeds that I could still find, and I'd fish slow. 

If wind speed allowed it, I'd fish a Senko style stick worm in a bait fish color, rigged weightless in the tree tops and around any deep weeds I could find. Cast it out and just let it fall on its own. If the water has any depth to it, be sure to feed line out as the bait is falling, or the bait is going to pendulum away from the cover. If you don't get a hit as the bait is falling, let it sit on the bottom. Resist the urge to move it for at least 10 or 15 seconds. If nothing picks it up, just shake your rod tip. Try and make the bait quiver on the bottom, then stop and let it sit for another 10-15 seconds. Then you could try lifting it off the bottom and then letting it fall back down. 

I'd also try a drop shot rig. It's going to allow you get your bait down quickly, but once there, fish it slow. Hold your rod still and let the bait sit there, or let the rod tip dip and barely shake your line. You're not necessarily trying to move the weight. You're just trying to make the bait quiver. One thing I've tried with a drop shot, with some success, is to put a split shot weight just below the hook. If you drop the rod tip quickly, the bait (depending on how large the split shot is) will dart towards the bottom. Sometimes that's all it takes to trigger a fish that may have been watching the bait, to strike. 

A lot of guys also have good success with vertical jigging this time of year. I don't do a lot of vertical jigging, but you may want to start a thread in the Hard Water Discussions forum of this web site, and ask them what they do when vertical jigging. After all, they're using the technique in cold water, right?

Anyhow ..... I'd fish deep (deep is a relative term) and slow if it were me. I also try to find rocks. I've always had better success around rocks when the water is cold. I'm sure my opinion will vary from others, but I wouldn't put much confidence in trolling, unless you're able to troll extremely slow. 

Josh, you're fishing in cold water, so unless you find a school of fish, don't expect a lot of action. If you've read any other threads, you've seen how others are looking for ways to catch fish this time of year, so you're not alone. Use some of the information that's being shared in those threads and translate them to Leesville.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Since I looked at the post, here's my reply. Never fished there.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Lewzer said:


> Since I looked at the post, here's my reply. Never fished there.



X2 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## erik (Jun 15, 2010)

leesville is a tough lake to fish-best luck for me is fish the weedbeds and shore line for bass- if u can find wood in deep water u find crappies. and the musky can be anywhere. and saugeye are spotty.


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

Josh never been to Leesville but one thing I know on any lake is if they aren't shallow try deep. If they aren't on weeds try timber or point. If cranks aren't working try spinners or jigs. If a slow retrieve isn't work speed it up.

Time on the water will help you more than asking questions on the internet. I been working the same lake every weekend for three years and still learning it. Most people don't want to give out very much information if it took them years to figure it out.


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

Hit all the weed beds in the coves with texas rigged worms with eighth oz bullete or topwater frog, i gutantee youll catch bass and maybe a bonus muskie. Troll or drift the 25 to 30 foot area about 1/4 mile from the dam for the saugeye, theyre there.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

I only fish Leesville for Musky...Crappie are dinks- I haven't seen a decent one caught in...forever. If you want slab crappies- go to Mosquito.

I've fished it a few times for bass and with bass fisherman- the bass get pounded and from what I know you have to be very stealthy when they are shallow. Alot of the early spring bass guys catch muskies on spinner baits.

If you've caught a muskie already then you don't need my advice on it- the only advice i will say that applies to any lake...a good depth finder/gps system and lots of time on the water is the best solution.


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

I love Leesville, great Muskie and Bass lake. My advice, avoid the tourny weekends for one. Bass are everywhere, fish for them like you would any other lake. I cast for Musky, location depends on time of year. Spring, think shallow, summer think deeper and fall deeper yet. Not gonna give out any more info as the lake can get pounded. Do like I did, put time in and learn. Then keep those learning experiences in mind when you go back. Nothings easy. Good luck


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

Also, if you dont already, you might want to read as much as possible about Muskie. I have stacks of Essox Angler and Muskie Hunter magazines as well as videos from Joe Bucher and everybody else that I review regularly. Read, read ,read and put it into practice. Muskies are called the fish of 10,000 casts for a reason!


----------



## kx36594 (Feb 6, 2010)

This crappie came out of Leesville... 19" 3.08 lbs


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

That's a huge crappie! I've seen pictures at Clows Marina of big ones like that


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Lewzer said:


> Since I looked at the post, here's my reply. Never fished there.


I've fished there but never caught a 5 # bass.....More details please....


----------



## poncho 79 (May 12, 2012)

Lewzer said:


> Since I looked at the post, here's my reply. Never fished there.


x3 and if your targeting muskie there's a reason they call it the fish of 10,000 casts!


----------



## kx36594 (Feb 6, 2010)

The pic I posted used to be up at Petersburg....

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Cashregisterface (Jun 1, 2012)

Wow. Nice book you wrote with a romantic song


----------



## Cashregisterface (Jun 1, 2012)

Leesville is a muskie lake. Take lots of muskie lures. Muskie eat bass and anything in that vicinity. And when you pull out a muskie in any lake in ohio, that's a good day!!!!


----------



## Tony Bologna (Feb 13, 2014)

Try using a big Creek Chub, Sucker or Bluegill under a bobber with a circle hook tight to the deadfalls. We used to Crappie fish from shore there a lot, would walk out on the deadfalls. Once those Crappie quit biting you'd see those big big musky cruising through there, we fished all day and it seem like every couple hours those same big fish would cruise through that same spot the Crappie would shut off. Live bait and patience might be your best bet this time year. Good luck. Be patient on replies to your posts, there's a lot of good knowledgeable people on this site, and they will help you.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

joshgreer5 said:


> Its now up to 250 views that tells me there's a lot of people looking for advice but only two willing to share any and one person who thinks I'm not asking a detailed enough questions (thanks for responding) bust just as you said i spent roughly 72-96 hrs casting every bait I can get my hands on and trolling a few I can't remember which ways I I twitched my bait or how fast I retrieved it
> the advice im looking for is time of the year around trees or weeds simply shallow or deep all I needed is something to try
> my buddy I fish with has been beside me every time I've went there's double the baits and cast and ideas on where to try and how to try presenting the baits so we are clearly missing a big peice of the picture Its hard to get a pattern when the fist half hour of the first trip is the only musky youve seen
> i can iron out all the small details myself I feel im missing something on the big scale
> Again thanks to those who reply


Yes. Weeds, trees, trolling, casting, big baits, small baits, fast and slow. It all works. Don't look for patterns because they are mostly made up by people thinking they've got something pretty random all figured out. I've caught musky 5 feet from shore in cold water. I've caught them in 12 fow trolling for saugeye. I've caught them casting bass cranks. No one really knows how the fish behave exactly and all the fish don't behave the same anyway. Right place, right time. You just have to put the time in. Try different things. If its not working, keep trying. Or try something different. Just remember, it could happen on your very next cast.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Don't look for patterns because they are mostly made up by people thinking they've got something pretty random all figured out.


There's no reason to elaborate on the foolishness of the above statement, other than to say, it may be the worst advice I've ever read on this web site.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Bassbme said:


> There's no reason to elaborate on the foolishness of the above statement, other than to say, it may be the worst advice I've ever read on this web site.


Maybe I said that wrong but my point is don't hung up on any one particular spot, or bait, or presentation. Try stuff, put the time in, and the fish will come. Theres no one way to catch fish and most people are way over thinking this stuff. Rules are meant to be broken and there aren't many rules in fishing to begin with.. Thats my point. Person A's "pattern" isn't going to be Person B's "pattern" yet both approaches may be completely valid and 100% productive. Then Person C pulls up trying both A's and B's and can't connect at all. Thats my point. There are no guarantees. Google "Patterning fish". Its quite a bit of voodoo. I like this outtake from and article published by Missouris DNR on "patterning fish". 
http://mdc.mo.gov/fishing/fishing-how-tos/fish-habits-and-habitat



> Habitat and Food
> Fish might be found in water scarcely deep enough to cover their backs, or they might swim in unfathomable depths. They may scour the bottom, roll on the surface or hover anywhere between.
> Each species of fish goes through different cycles at various times of the year and eats different foods. Spawning puts fish in one place, their need for cover another and their tolerances of temperature and oxygen levels another. Individual and species needs and preferences present too complicated an equation for people or computers to master.
> Nevertheless, anglers have been trying to figure out the intricacies of fish location since people used bone-fish hooks. The result: still no absolutes, but along the way the discovery of some pretty reliable indicators of fish location. Study the stream and pond art on these pages for hints to fish location.



The beach at Alum Creek for example. Guys swear by the beach. Guys put their boats in and head straight there. I have yet to catch a fish over there and as a matter of fact don't think I've ever even marked one there. Might as well be Death Valley to me. I'll still try it from time to time but..

For example Bassbme, would you recommend I use the following bait for trying to find saugeye or walleye?


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

"..... the discovery of some pretty reliable indicators of fish location."

Dare I say ......... pattern?


----------



## Tony Bologna (Feb 13, 2014)

"would you recommend I use the following bait for trying to find saugeye or walleye?"











I would, they've won major walleye tournaments out west, being flatline trolled on lakes with heavy timber.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Tony Bologna said:


> "would you recommend I use the following bait for trying to find saugeye or walleye?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly. How many others on here would do you think? 

So in my eyes, "patterns" many times trick the angler into thinking theres only one way, or a very specific way to catch a fish. I guess it depends on what you consider "patterns" I dunno. I just think the terms implies a higher understanding or intimate knowledge of what a fish wants to do on any given day and don't really think thats possible. If throwing a bait at every submerged log you see on a shoreline until you get a bite is you patterning the fish, so be it. If switching to and hitting on "pink panties" after firetiger fails to produce for an hour is patterning, so be it. Whos to say that fish that decided to bite the pink lure wouldn't have bit the green one? I'm ok with "patterning" but only in a very broad sense of the word when it comes to fishing. Just seems guys have a tendency to get out of hand with it lol..


----------



## Tony Bologna (Feb 13, 2014)

I don't think patterns trick people into thinking there's one way to fish, I think that's just anglers being stubborn, stuck on a bait or area that's just been killer for them, I've been that guy. I pattern fish two different ways, firstly I pattern fish by Forge and structure in relation to weather. Secondly I pattern the fish once I find them based on what they told me on the graph, are they in a negative, neutral or positive mood, than that determines how and what bait and presentation I'm going to use. That's my "base" for patterning, if that doesn't work it's time to start thinking outside the box. This is just my $0.02 . but you're right there is nothing ever 100%, if it were it would be called catching not fishing.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

around ohio lakes, just a jig and minnie,,or a jig and a chunk of worm works great for sug or eyes. slow along the weeds


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

Tony Bologna said:


> I don't think patterns trick people into thinking there's one way to fish, I think that's just anglers being stubborn, stuck on a bait or area that's just been killer for them, I've been that guy. I pattern fish two different ways, firstly I pattern fish by Forge and structure in relation to weather. Secondly I pattern the fish once I find them based on what they told me on the graph, are they in a negative, neutral or positive mood, than that determines how and what bait and presentation I'm going to use. That's my "base" for patterning, if that doesn't work it's time to start thinking outside the box. This is just my $0.02 . but you're right there is nothing ever 100%, if it were it would be called catching not fishing.


Stubborness, but also confidence. Every season I question why I keep thousands of dollars in tackle and generally fish only 5-6 baits all season with success? it's what I have confidence in. Guessing there is a lot of us out there. That's not to say I don't switch it up with things get tough...typically to no avail, however. Those days it's not what your throwing generally...more often the weather or something else has forced a little lock jaw.

I had the pleasure of fishing Leesville this past fall for this first time with a buddy (to answer original thread post.) Were targeting muskie. LOVED the lake. my buddy popped off 3 muskie early on in a 100yd stretch of shore casting a swim bait. Not one to quickly adopt what he had seemingly "patterned" and having seen two others caught on jerk baits...i kept throwing my confidence bait, 2oz custom spinnerbait. before too long, I had two released (one pic attached). Buddy stuck with swimbait all day and had 2-3 follows, but never caught another. I changed mid day to a suick and landed another and raised two more. Best muskie day I've had...so far...needless to say, no patterns, just hungry, cooperative fish.


----------



## greatmiami (Feb 4, 2014)

I can't stop! I'm hooked on viewing this thread!

Sent from my QMV7A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

heidlers said:


> Stubborness, but also confidence. Every season I question why I keep thousands of dollars in tackle and generally fish only 5-6 baits all season with success? it's what I have confidence in. Guessing there is a lot of us out there. That's not to say I don't switch it up with things get tough...typically to no avail, however. Those days it's not what your throwing generally...more often the weather or something else has forced a little lock jaw.
> 
> I had the pleasure of fishing Leesville this past fall for this first time with a buddy (to answer original thread post.) Were targeting muskie. LOVED the lake. my buddy popped off 3 muskie early on in a 100yd stretch of shore casting a swim bait. Not one to quickly adopt what he had seemingly "patterned" and having seen two others caught on jerk baits...i kept throwing my confidence bait, 2oz custom spinnerbait. before too long, I had two released (one pic attached). Buddy stuck with swimbait all day and had 2-3 follows, but never caught another. I changed mid day to a suick and landed another and raised two more. Best muskie day I've had...so far...needless to say, no patterns, just hungry, cooperative fish.


Nice post! That's what I'm talkin 'bout! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Petermkerling (Sep 22, 2014)

You got patterned!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Funny you guys mention Beach Area.
In-Fisherman, Aug-Sept issue 2014
Talked about Buzzin up big musky,
Sandy bottom beach areas are prime
territory early AM for big Muskys with
big buzz baits. For what its worth.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

REEL GRIP said:


> Funny you guys mention Beach Area.
> In-Fisherman, Aug-Sept issue 2014
> Talked about Buzzin up big musky,
> Sandy bottom beach areas are prime
> ...


The dead sea........... The folks I mentioned were mostly after saugeye.. Theres plenty of sand there thats for sure!


----------

